# ...More Otter?



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Yes, another report from Otter Creek.:lol:

Well, it seems as though I was a day late for the unplanned forum gathering (I fished it Sunday), but I was right on time for decent weather and fishing.

Upon arrival, the water was still calm at the state park, so I tossed out a minnow to soak while I pumped up my tube and readied my gear.

Before I knew it, a nice thick rainbow was on the line.










The hard fight was appreciated greatly. It gave me hope as I shoved off in the tube.

Knowing my float time was limited by the impending wind, I kicked out to the west side of the dam to drag some beefy streamers along the face.

Before getting there, I picked up a chunky girl on a chironomid. Bad pic, but she was just under 19 inches and round.










She really didn't want to come in. I dare say that these Otter 'bows fight harder than any other rainbows that I've met.

Another mean rainbow sat on my lap after playing tug-of-war with a white zonker. That was my most productive fly for the day until it popped off.










The fish brawl continued for a short while before the dreaded wind arrived. At that point, I retreated to the shoreline, working the north hump between the boat ramp and the pavilion at the state park. That was the only area with calm water, but I couldn't get any action there. After a couple of hours without a bite, I left the park and went out to the south point.

The finger of land that stretches out into the water provided a bit of a wind break and a perfect platform to get in some fly casting from shore. The fish were staged just off the leeward side of that point and within my casting range.




























From the point:



















My only other trip to Otter Creek (last April) left me somewhat disappointed with only a few skinny fish coming in. I'm very glad that I had the chance to change my opinion of this great fishery.

The day ended with bunch of rewarding battles from nice chunky rainbows. The smallest fish of the day was over 16 inches long and very thick. The rest were just icing on the cake.

The light ducked behind the skyline to end another great day of fishing.










Happy Fishing, Humans.


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

Glad to see the fly rod sneaking into some pics LOAH, although I'm pretty sure I saw a few of your minnows drifing around on the current. >>O


----------



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

Great report LOAH and everyone else with reports from Otter. The sweet voice of soft water is calling my name....


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Wow dude!!! You are become quite the flyfisher!! That is awesome that you had a calm morning and then made the best of the wind. Big fish too!! What pattern chironomid did you use?


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice job LOAH.... can you fish those buggers/streamers on a spinning rod? Those are some fatty bows, very nice!!


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Looks like the O.C. treated you kindly. Good to hear the minnow and fly rigs from shore were working as well. I can't wait to get back down there as well myself. Funny how all the fishing junkies made there way to the open water this weekend...


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Nor-tah - 

The chironomid was an ice cream cone pattern. It played dropper to a black cone headed bugger.

RR-

I don't see why not. As long as you use weighted patterns (I have sinking fly line on that rod) and worked your rod tip (or stripped your line) for the motion, it should work just fine. 

Thresher - 

The 5wt got a real work out! I was quite pleasantly surprised by the arc those ruffians made in my rod. 

I was a day behind you (and the others), so those minnows weren't from me.


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

Congrats on the fish, looks like the fly rod it doing well.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Those are soem nice fat trout there. nice job


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

LOAH said:


> Thresher -
> 
> The 5wt got a real work out! I was quite pleasantly surprised by the arc those ruffians made in my rod.
> 
> I was a day behind you (and the others), so those minnows weren't from me.


Thresher and company were there Saturday and Sunday. I ran into them Saturday night. 8)


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

proBACKDOOR said:


> I ran into them Saturday night.


Thankfully I saw you comin'! I like the new name btw. :mrgreen:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

threshershark said:


> proBACKDOOR said:
> 
> 
> > I ran into them Saturday night.
> ...


 *\-\* *(u)*


----------

